# Trouble with hast



## frankit60 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello,
I'm trying to configure hast on two computers but I have problems.

The hasta configuration:

```
hasta# less /etc/rc.conf 
keymap="it.iso"
sshd_enable="YES"
ifconfig_bfe0="inet 192.168.1.61  netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
hostname="hasta.local"
```

The hastb configuration:

```
hastb# less /etc/rc.conf 
keymap="it.iso"
sshd_enable="YES"
ifconfig_xl0="inet 192.168.1.62  netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
hostname="hastb.local"
```

The hast.conf (hasta & hastb):

```
hastb# less /etc/hast.conf 
resource test {
        on hasta {
                local /dev/ad0s1f
                remote tcp4://192.168.1.62
        }
        on hastb {
                local /dev/ad0s1f
                remote tcp4://192.168.1.61
        }
}
```

/dev/ad0s1f is a partition of the same size on both machines created during installation.
I type this commands sequence:

```
hasta# hastctl create test
hasta# hastd

hastb# hastctl create test
hastb# hastd

hasta# hastctl role primary test
hastb# hastctl role secondary test

hasta# newfs -U /dev/hast/test
/dev/hast/test: 5120.0MB (10485748 sectors) block size 16384, fragment size 2048
	using 28 cylinder groups of 183.77MB, 11761 blks, 23552 inodes.
	with soft updates
```

and here occurs the problem, the command doesn't return the prompt.
From another console I test the status:

```
hasta# hastctl status test
test:
  role: primary
  provname: test
  localpath: /dev/ad0s1f
  extentsize: 2097152
  keepdirty: 64
  remoteaddr: tcp4://192.168.1.62
  replication: memsync
  status: complete
  dirty: 5368709120 bytes
hasta#
```

The /var/log/messages

```
Apr 23 09:56:09 hasta hastd: [test] (primary) Remote node acts as init for the resource and not as secondary.
Apr 23 09:56:14 hasta last message repeated 2 times
Apr 23 09:56:19 hasta hastd: [test] (primary) Header contains no 'seq' field.
```

If I try to mount the partition obtain this error

```
hasta# mount -o noatime /dev/hast/test /share/
mount: /dev/hast/test : Operation not permitted
hasta#
```

Whats I wrong? Anyone have any ideas?
Thanks
Franco


----------



## phoenix (Apr 23, 2010)

Start the hast daemon on the primary first.   Set it as primary.  Configure the filesystems on top of the /dev/hast devices.

Then start the hast daemon on the secondary, and set it as secondary.


----------



## frankit60 (Apr 25, 2010)

*Solved*

Good, this is the solutions to my problem.
Now I continue with the ucarp test.

Thank you very much Freddie


----------

